# Found another odd ball breed



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So once I took a batch of my chicks out from under the red heat lamp I noticed that what I thought was a black jersey giant probably isnt. The chick is a DARK brown, reddish beak, dark feet, 4 toes, hairless legs. Hmmm, what could it be? Easter eggers don't get this dark do they??



















Then...see him in this batch of black birds...noticeably brown.










I'm needing to figure out who's who because the feed store is taking my black giants (they were a substitute and we don't have height and nest boxes suitable for them!)... and I don't want to trade in the 'good' ones.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If it has a single comb i would guess a black star/black sex link.
Are these extras or freebies?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I got 3 extras


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that black or blue Jerseys just have like a white breast that goes away.

That one looks like it has bushy cheeks.

I love my Jerseys. My first choice 8 years ago and still. The hatchery ones do not get as big as the well bred ones. They lay double yolkers frequently.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Where did they come from?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

AND, I can't find one of my easter eggers...so I was thinking just an extra dark easter egger....who knows. Time will tell.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Murray Mcmurray


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So, after looking at pictures of eastern ears and comparing to my other easter eggers, I think the dark brown/black one is an easter egger. I'm going to take a picture each week and share my results. Should be fun.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Easter eggers... can't find an edit button

Did that auto correct change it to Eastern ears?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! Tap on your post to be edited and it will turn blue. Then look up to the right corner for the edit option.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In the bottom right corner should be an edit button. Then press save.

So fluffy cheeks is really a fluffy cheeks?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm so excited to see this one grow. I'm sure she'll surprise me  But the checks are very fluffy! I'll have to get some good pictures for my time lapse series


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess it would be an easter egger.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It ended up being a dark easter egger with nice fluffy cheeks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you're right about the EE being the brown one. I got my JG's from Mc Murray or Meyer. I had 3, one died at 7 years old of some respiratory problem (growth) one died from egg peritonitis, and one will be 9 this sept. I have 3 Polish that will be 9 in December.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here she is now at 9 weeks! Total easter egger!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

She's a pretty girl! I'm still snorkeling from Easter ears. (snorkeling=snorting + laughing)


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I just read that! It wont let me edit old posts....This is why I shouldnt be in the forum late at night!!!!! Haha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got so mad at that spell correct I turned it off. It was so annoying. Lucky the red underline on misspelled words still works.

Looks like an EE, however , I thought they had wide combs with 3 rows.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Im going to have to check! I know quite a few of mine have a taller middle comb area and the side rows developing smaller.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Im thinking this will develope some???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There is something to the comb having 2 rows or 3 rows, male/female. But I don't remember it. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

If there's three rows of bumps it's a roo. If it seems like there's only one row in the middle then it's a girl


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmmmm....there are 3 rows, but the outer ones are smaller. This is so interesting and fun! Now im going to be out crawling with the chickens again taking pictures this morning, haha!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Try to take a pic of her tail too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> Hmmmm....there are 3 rows, but the outer ones are smaller. This is so interesting and fun! Now im going to be out crawling with the chickens again taking pictures this morning, haha!


Sometimes its really hard to tell until they age a bit. Tail, posture, and behavior can help.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullet.................


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I kinda though pulet because it hadnt reddened up at all yet. Acts like a pullet, walks like a hen.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They were about 14 weeks in the pic.All pullets.
View attachment 19927

Buckeye Roo pea comb.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Baby Buck-Orpington roo pea comb. 31 days old.


----------

